# College Bowl Season



## 2paranoid (Dec 21, 2013)

Anybody watching the bowl games? Day 1 and they are already off to a hell of a start. Incredible ending to the Washington St./Colorado St. game (New Mexico Bowl). I'm watching The New Orleans Bowl now with Tulane playing the University of Louisiana Lafayette. Tulane coming back with an emotionally charged surge after a head/neck injury to one of their corners. A great day of college ball all around...


----------



## cdd10 (Dec 21, 2013)

I figured the Fresno state/usc game would have been a little closer last time I looked usc was up big lol


----------



## 2paranoid (Dec 21, 2013)

cdd10 said:


> I figured the Fresno state/usc game would have been a little closer last time I looked usc was up big lol


The one game I didn't really watch lol...damn near knocked myself out watching the Wash St. Colo St. doin some work underneath my car. The game on now is shaping up to be a great finish as well if Tulane can get the ball back. USC pulled a bit of an upset this afternoon, definitely a good win for the program coming down a bit off the high they were on in recent years


----------



## cdd10 (Dec 21, 2013)

2paranoid said:


> The one game I didn't really watch lol...damn near knocked myself out watching the Wash St. Colo St. doin some work underneath my car. The game on now is shaping up to be a great finish as well if Tulane can get the ball back. USC pulled a bit of an upset this afternoon, definitely a good win for the program coming down a bit off the high they were on in recent years


Lmao that was a good game. I don't get much into college football though for some reason. Basketball on the other hand is awesome lol


----------



## 2paranoid (Dec 21, 2013)

cdd10 said:


> Lmao that was a good game. I don't get much into college football though for some reason. Basketball on the other hand is awesome lol


Right on...I follow "big 5" basketball in Philly (Temple, LaSalle, Penn, Villanova, St, Joes)...unfortunately my team is underperforming out of the gate so I am using football as a major distraction LOL


----------

